# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Who will take the NOC?

## thespiritofaman

http://www.ifbb.com/events/2002noc.html

----------


## thespiritofaman



----------


## thespiritofaman

Sorry trying a pic again.
Will it be Dillet?

----------


## thespiritofaman

Will it Be Ruhl?

----------


## thespiritofaman

Can he Win?

----------


## thespiritofaman

Classic Paul

----------


## thespiritofaman

What happend to HIM?

----------


## Canes4Ever

Does anyone have a complete list of the men entered in the show ? If Cutler is in, he's my pick, followed by Priest if he is in.

----------


## silverfox

Eddie Abbew
Tevita Aholelei
Melvin Anthony
Gustavo Badell
Paul Baker
Francisco Bautista
Bob Cicherillo
Darrem Charles
Shaun Davis
J.D. Dawodu
Paul Dillett
Johannes Eletheridis
Dennis Francis
Milton Holloway
Valentino Jabes
Jean Pierre Fux
Ken Jones
Berry Kabov
Charles Kemp
Rod Ketchens
Christian Lobarede
Alison Maria
Erwin Marquez
Juan Marquez
Mike Matarazzo
Mike Morris
Tom Prince
Markus Ruhl
Nicholas Schilko
Willie Stallings
Henderson Thorne
Craig Titus
Bob Weatherill
Mohsen Yazdani


Here is the current RAS rankings for the pros that are scheduled to compete. 

16. Melvin Anthony
17. Craig Titus
19. Markus Ruhl
22. Tom Prince
23. J.D. Dawodu
25. Darrem Charles
26. Paul Dillett
34. Mike Matarazzo
37. Bob Cicherillo
41. Christian Lobarede
43. Rod Ketchens
44. Johannes Eletheridis
45. Milton Holloway
47. Eddie Abbew
48. Berry Kabov
54. Gustavo Badell
55. Mike Morris
61. Alison Maria
65. Charles Kemp
67. Henderson Thorne
75. Dennis Francis
81. Jean Pierre Fux
83. Erwin Marquez
92. Shaun Davis
96. Bob Weatherill
101. Valentin Jabes
123. Ken Jones
Unrk: Tevita Aholelei
Unrk: Paul Baker
Unrk: Francisco Bautista
Unrk: Juan Marquez
Unrk: Nicholas Schilko
Unrk: Willie Stallings
Unrk: Mohsen Yazdani

----------


## silverfox

Tom price if he can come close to last year.

----------


## thespiritofaman

???

----------


## thespiritofaman

That is right. That is the correct list for the NOC for May 18th.
Cool Eyecandy>>>

----------


## thespiritofaman

He does have some nice guns
J.D.

----------


## thespiritofaman

MY PICk IS KING PAUL AND PRINCE IN SECOND<<<BUT WE IN NYC love Ruhl....Massiveness is appreciated here.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by eye_candy_ 
> *Eddie Abbew
> Tevita Aholelei
> Melvin Anthony
> Gustavo Badell
> Paul Baker
> Francisco Bautista
> Bob Cicherillo
> Darrem Charles
> ...


Thanks EC, that is a pretty impressive list of bodybuilders. I agree with you EC, Mr Prince if he is in good shape will walk away with it and then look for him to bust out in the Olympia this year.

----------


## Dr. Derek

I agree with ec

----------


## thespiritofaman

Truely Amazing.

----------


## thespiritofaman

Top five contenders in no Particular order
Markus Ruhl
Tom Prince
Kevin Levrone
Paul Dillett
JD Dawodu..

I will be there to let everyone know how it went.

----------


## RATM

leverone, still has the best physique to me, and is a very very nice person. or prince, sick leg development and is very thick and tight when he comes in on

----------


## silverfox

I beleive Leverone best days are behind him now, you see pics from Arnold he looked like shit. At least compare to rest, and shouldn't have been in top 10. Paul D, and Ruhl will never win, just not what is wanted to represent sport, right or wrong that is the case.

----------


## thespiritofaman

> _Originally posted by eye_candy_ 
> *I beleive Leverone best days are behind him now, you see pics from Arnold he looked like shit. At least compare to rest, and shouldn't have been in top 10. Paul D, and Ruhl will never win, just not what is wanted to represent sport, right or wrong that is the case.*


You know what, I agree with you in terms of shape and balance, its not to pleasing, however, Paul D did win in 1999 and Ruhl came in Second at one point as well. It seems though, that through out the NOC history, Bigger is better! So they do have a chance. Maybe I am just Bias, but its that freakiness that we love, or maybe just me.
I don't know, but there is something about a mountain of muscle that makes you say HOLY SHIZZAL!
Peace. Spirit

----------


## thespiritofaman

Oh, by the Way Orville Burke won last year and he is not very symetrical either.

----------


## kaizenro

Paul is OUT. He lost it. Kevin pulled out....good call for him. I guess Shawn Ray and Levrone will become announcers. Maybe Kev will sing the blues now.

----------


## xxxl83

I'm going with Tom Prince if he comes in, in shape
It's his time!!!

----------


## hugegunz

I agree with xxxl83. This is Tom Prince's year.

----------


## Antonio

Watch out for Paco Bautista. I know he won't win but he is going to do lots of damage. Let's see if any pro has better legs than him.

----------


## Bebe

The huge dillett one day before noc 2002



Bebe

----------

